# Comb and brush recommendations?



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Hello, I know there have been several posts about members' favorite brushes and combs. I find that the greyhound comb does the trick for my little Princess' (full name Princess Leia of Star Wars fame, named by my daughter, not me!) long coat and would like to purchase a CC Buttercomb. Looking online, it appears that there are different sizes...could someone with a full coated Hav advise their favorite? Also, I have the CC mini brush but the bristles are short to get through her long coat. Is the wood bristle a better option? Sorry about all the questions but I do so appreciate your advice! Princess is almost 9 months now and she has had no trimming except paw pads/feet and a little around her eyes and top of head. I'd like to keep her in full coat, especially through the cold MN winter. I've not seen any of the blowing coat I've read about on the forum. Her coat seems cottony and I can keep her fairly mat-free with regular brushing and combing. Thanks for your advice!  Cindy and Princess


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You have to line brush then the brush works well. I do my own version. I start at the tail and pull all the hair back, then pull a little at a time out. I'm holding the hair back very lightly so that the brush pulls it from under my hand. Hard to describe. Anyway, however you do it, you just brush a small portion or line of hair. I use the All Systems brush. It is my favorite tool. Afte brushing, I then run the comb through to find any mats that the brush missed. But it seems that most of the forum members use the comb only. When you order a new comb be sure and get the tiny face comb. It is perfect for getting out those little knots that the regular comb can't touch because the tines are to far apart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

maplegrovecindy said:


> Hello, I know there have been several posts about members' favorite brushes and combs. I find that the greyhound comb does the trick for my little Princess' (full name Princess Leia of Star Wars fame, named by my daughter, not me!) long coat and would like to purchase a CC Buttercomb. Looking online, it appears that there are different sizes...could someone with a full coated Hav advise their favorite? Also, I have the CC mini brush but the bristles are short to get through her long coat. Is the wood bristle a better option? Sorry about all the questions but I do so appreciate your advice! Princess is almost 9 months now and she has had no trimming except paw pads/feet and a little around her eyes and top of head. I'd like to keep her in full coat, especially through the cold MN winter. I've not seen any of the blowing coat I've read about on the forum. Her coat seems cottony and I can keep her fairly mat-free with regular brushing and combing. Thanks for your advice!  Cindy and Princess


I usually shop at at Cherrybrook, and here is the CC comb page:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...catid/358/vname/Chris_Christensen_Buttercombs

The big comb I use is the 7.5" fine/coarse. I also have (and use daily, the CC Buttercomb fine/coarse face comb.

I have a couple of regular CC pin brushes, and they are, by far, the best metal pin brushes I've used.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf.../Chris_Christensen_Original_Series_Oval_Brush

I have the 27mm pin brush, and it works fine on Kodi. If your dog has a really dense coat, you might prefer the longer pin one. The nice thing about these pin brushes is that the pins are rounded and polished so they don't scratch the skin. Kodi clearly doesn't like my Madan pin brushes, but doesn't react negatively to the CC brushes at all.

I also have the "pocket brush":

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...hris_Christensen_Original_Series_Pocket_Brush

Which I keep tucked in his show bag. That way I don't have to remember to move things back and forth between his grooming area at home and his show bag. (meaning it never gets left behind!:biggrin1

But by far my FAVORITE brush is my wood pin brush:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm

It is very gentle on the skin AND the hair, but at the same time, gets through the hair well. It's not the brush I use as my first-line in grooming, but it's great for giving the a brush through when you know they are already knot free. It doesn't cause any static either.

I spent a lot of money trying less expensive tools before caving and buying these. I now realized I should have listened to folks here and bought them the first time around. In the end, I would have saved money!:biggrin1:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the specifics, Karen. This kind of information is exactly what I have been searching fo. I just ordered the fine/coarse 7.5 inch buttercomb, the face comb, the 27 mm pin brush and the wooden pin brush. I read so much about the CC combs here on the forum but I just didn't know which one to get and I didn't want to spend a lot on the wrong one and waste the money. I rationalized by thinking if I got everything at once I would save on shipping rather than buying everything separately. This will be Luna's Christmas present from Mom (and mine to me, too).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Thanks so much for the specifics, Karen. This kind of information is exactly what I have been searching fo. I just ordered the fine/coarse 7.5 inch buttercomb, the face comb, the 27 mm pin brush and the wooden pin brush. I read so much about the CC combs here on the forum but I just didn't know which one to get and I didn't want to spend a lot on the wrong one and waste the money. I rationalized by thinking if I got everything at once I would save on shipping rather than buying everything separately. This will be Luna's Christmas present from Mom (and mine to me, too).


You won't be sorry! I had a tine break off of my first Buttercomb with very gentle use. I e-mailed CC, and they sent me out a new one the next day, not even asking for the old one back. So I have my "nice" one, and one that is really quite serviceable, just missing that single tine! I like companies that stand behind their products like that. The pins on the metal pin brushes do eventually start to get pushed in along the front edge, but I've never had ANY metal pin brush where that doesn't happen. I think it just goes with the territory. At least with the CC brushes, the pins don't fall out.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I use the CC wood pin brush and 2 greyhound combs (not from CC). Really like all three items. I have to ask, are the CC buttercombs really worth it? I got my greyhound combs from Revival Animal Health. What's the difference in these and the CC combs?

http://www.revivalanimal.com/Greyhound-Style-Comb.html


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, Karen, for the specifics. You cannot imagine how much I appreciate your suggestions. You have saved me much trial and error and $ !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> I use the CC wood pin brush and 2 greyhound combs (not from CC). Really like all three items. I have to ask, are the CC buttercombs really worth it? I got my greyhound combs from Revival Animal Health. What's the difference in these and the CC combs?
> 
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/Greyhound-Style-Comb.html


Yes, the CC combs really ARE different. They are extremely highly polished, so they glide through the hair the way no other comb does. Having used CC combs, I'd never go back to anything else.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

maplegrovecindy said:


> Thank you, Karen, for the specifics. You cannot imagine how much I appreciate your suggestions. You have saved me much trial and error and $ !


No problem! BTW... Princess is adorable!


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a comb similar to the buttercomb, but it only has one size teeth, with a handle. I find it very nice and easy to use. Precious feet will seem to matt after daily movement, now I started to brush her everyday around her feet. I love to see her hair fluffy all over. I use the pin brush to brush after bathing her, then use the buttercomb to smooth out.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Lsprick said:
> 
> 
> > I use the CC wood pin brush and 2 greyhound combs (not from CC). Really like all three items. I have to ask, are the CC buttercombs really worth it? I got my greyhound combs from Revival Animal Health. What's the difference in these and the CC combs?
> ...





maplegrovecindy said:


> Thank you, Karen, for the specifics. You cannot imagine how much I appreciate your suggestions. You have saved me much trial and error and $ !


Karen was one of the first and most specific people to respond to me a few months back when I asked basically the same question, regarding which grooming products to buy. I bought the CC #5 buttercomb (my workhorse, now), a CC pin brush (don't use it much on Cey anymore, just because the comb works so much better), and some bathing products from CC as well, based on Karen's and other's responses, and, I have not regretted a single dime I spent; in fact, like Karen said, I spent WAY more money previously on cheap products than I have spent since buying these more expensive but much better, much more long-lasting products. So please listen to Karen! And, thanks Karen (and thanks Chris Christensen!)!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I ordered the CC Buttercomb longtooth, 7.5 fine/course comb - 14-092-5 from Cherrybrook. Is this the right comb?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GrannyMouse said:


> I ordered the CC Buttercomb longtooth, 7.5 fine/course comb - 14-092-5 from Cherrybrook. Is this the right comb?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes, I believe so.


Thanks! I was afraid I'd ordered the wrong one. I couldn't find anything that said #5 but since this had a "5" at the end of the number I was hoping it was the right one.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I will keep my dog in the puppy cut. Just wondering, do you suggest the same brushes or is the Buttercomb 20mm brush better? what do you suggest? the legs are always the tough part. Is the 27 better for that??


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I mostly use the comb on the legs and the wood pin brush on the body, followed up with the comb. I use a face on the head and beard.

I have to give it to the Chris Christenson company, all of the products I've purchased are top quality. My curved scissors come with free lifetime sharpening. Love my Kool dryer, too.

I mull over the CC catalogue that came in the box with the dryer like a kid at Christmas with a Sears catalogue (remember those days?). Gonna watch for an online sale and then pounce!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> I will keep my dog in the puppy cut. Just wondering, do you suggest the same brushes or is the Buttercomb 20mm brush better? what do you suggest? the legs are always the tough part. Is the 27 better for that??


I'm getting my puppy next weekend and also plan to keep him in a puppy cut indefinitely. Same reccomendations? CC combs Nd the wooden pin brush? Do I need everything right away?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I use the CC wood pin brush when blow drying . . .and the CC T-brush and brass pin fusion brushes when dry before switching over to the buttercombs. Recently bought the staggered tooth mat comb upon forum recommendations . . .but honestly (and I know we're not suppose to use them) I find myself resorting back to the CC slicker brush with the pointed tip when removing mats. I wouldn't use it all over, but, at least I've found, the little slicker just gets the mat right out.

On a side note, and your experience may be different up North . . .but I typically have my Chris Christensen order within two days of ordering when I order directly from them . . .where as Cherrybrook usually takes 10 days or so down here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I use the CC wood pin brush when blow drying . . .and the CC T-brush and brass pin fusion brushes when dry before switching over to the buttercombs. Recently bought the staggered tooth mat comb upon forum recommendations . . .but honestly (and I know we're not suppose to use them) I find myself resorting back to the CC slicker brush with the pointed tip when removing mats. I wouldn't use it all over, but, at least I've found, the little slicker just gets the mat right out.
> 
> On a side note, and your experience may be different up North . . .but I typically have my Chris Christensen order within two days of ordering when I order directly from them . . .where as Cherrybrook usually takes 10 days or so down here.


I don't think I've ever had a Cherrybrook order take 10 days, but I'm sure it's been more than 2. OTOH, I don't think I've ever JUST ordered CC items from them either... Seems I'm ordering shampoo or something heavy at the same time. I like Cherrybrook becuase they have a bunch of great brands, not just CC.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think I saw an answer to the question I posted over the weekend:

I'm getting my puppy next weekend and also plan to keep him in a puppy cut indefinitely. Same recommendations? CC combs Nd the wooden pin brush? Do I need everything right away?

I've got a crate, bed for inside the crate, tagalong jumbo car seat, expen, toys, puppy kongs, shampoo/conditioner, soft harness, leash, etc. I think the only things left are grooming tools and a travel bag (which I don't need right away).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You won't absolutely HAVE to have the CC brush(es) and comb(s) right away, because puppy fluff doesn't start to mat for a while. But why make the same mistake most of us did? Save money and buy the right tools FIRST rather than buying a "cheap" set that you just have to toss later.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm getting my puppy next weekend too. Yay!!!!!! I ordered the course/fine comb 7.5", the face comb and the wooden 20 mm brush. Can't imagine that puppy will need more than that. Got my shampoo etc from Amazon. They offer free shipping.

The only thing I'm working on is a name. I have a few in mind and of course I won't know until I meet little Jolly. So far I have Scooter (Pie) or Joey. Any name suggestions? My puppy is a black and white pied. Cute as can be.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I like Joey and Scooter, although I think I prefer Joey. Cheers' forever name will be Maccabee, since the litter was born on the first day of Chanukah.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I'm getting my puppy next weekend too. Yay!!!!!! I ordered the course/fine comb 7.5", the face comb and the wooden 20 mm brush. Can't imagine that puppy will need more than that. Got my shampoo etc from Amazon. They offer free shipping.
> 
> The only thing I'm working on is a name. I have a few in mind and of course I won't know until I meet little Jolly. So far I have Scooter (Pie) or Joey. Any name suggestions? My puppy is a black and white pied. Cute as can be.


Have you thought about his registered name yet? I like call names that are related to their registered names. (Like "Kodi" comes fro "Kodak" in Starborn Kodak Moment") That could work with either Scooter or Joey if you are a bit creative, but you might want to consider both names at the same time.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I think my puppy's registered name will be Starborn Light My Fire, to go along with the Chanukah theme. Call name: Maccabee.

Sorry to hijack the thread. Cheers and Jolly are litter mates.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hijacking ALWAYS allowed here! Very cute!!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

oh gee. I haven't even thought of the registered name. Yikes!!! I like the Starborn Light My Fire. I've gotta get thinkin'.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I don't think I saw an answer to the question I posted over the weekend:
> 
> I'm getting my puppy next weekend and also plan to keep him in a puppy cut indefinitely. Same recommendations? CC combs Nd the wooden pin brush? Do I need everything right away?
> 
> I've got a crate, bed for inside the crate, tagalong jumbo car seat, expen, toys, puppy kongs, shampoo/conditioner, soft harness, leash, etc. I think the only things left are grooming tools and a travel bag (which I don't need right away).


A bed for inside the crate?? Was that on the list? Uh-oh, I don't have a bed. Do we need that? I thought we use a crate with crate pads for now.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Have you thought about his registered name yet? I like call names that are related to their registered names. (Like "Kodi" comes fro "Kodak" in Starborn Kodak Moment") That could work with either Scooter or Joey if you are a bit creative, but you might want to consider both names at the same time.


Starborn Kodak Moment. That's so terrific. You're all so creative.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

loriabigail said:


> I'm getting my puppy next weekend too. Yay!!!!!! I ordered the course/fine comb 7.5", the face comb and the wooden 20 mm brush. Can't imagine that puppy will need more than that. Got my shampoo etc from Amazon. They offer free shipping.
> 
> The only thing I'm working on is a name. I have a few in mind and of course I won't know until I meet little Jolly. So far I have Scooter (Pie) or Joey. Any name suggestions? My puppy is a black and white pied. Cute as can be.


Oh oh... Did you change breeder? Or I am confused... I thought your puppy was Peter, the cream puppy.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

So, has anyone from Canada ordered from CC? I put in my order Thurs last week and still haven't gotten anything. I tried to order from Cherrybrook but it would only let me put in U.S. as a country, even though it says it ships to Canada. 

Thanks
Robin


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Robin . I'm in Texas and I think CC is as well, so can't help you with Canada. However, I can tell you I've ordered several times from CC and every time, received my shipment within two business days. There are a few extra hoops shippers must jump through for international shipping . . .not to mention USPS is often the only option. Additionally, they're closed Frdays, so your order would likely not have shipped prior to last Monday.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Robin. I didn't realize about the closure. I'll wait and see if I get the package this week, then. USPS is actually one of the better international shippers - may daughter (who orders everything on line pretty much) tells me the others "hold the package for ransom'. I've been using brushes and combs that I paid about the same price as the CC ones - and still have difficulty with Moxi especially. Just anxious to get something that will hopefully cut down on the grooming time 

Robin


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you'll be very pleased. I love mine


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I just got mine, it took about three days. The shampoos and ice on ice trial pack really worked well, fisrt time I could use the comb during drying. Static is gone now too.


----------

